

LeVar Burton on Google Glass: 'It disturbed me' - bane
http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/09/levar-burton-google-glass-expand-2013/

======
yeppers8
Pretty authoritative considering this is coming from the guy that got to wear
the Geordi Star Trek visor

